
Ask HN: What Is the Next Plastic? - gavribirnbaum
I was just wondering – is there any new research you folks can point me towards? Really interested to see how the material science on polymers is going.
======
giantg2
There are plastics being made from non-petroluem base chemicals. For example,
biodegradable rigid 'plastic' golf tees have been around for a while. I think
they can make flexible 'plastic' bags from cassava.

There are other types of materials being researched which could replace some
plastics too, like mushroom packaging that can be composted or corn based
styrofoam that dissolves in water.

------
rogerkirkness
Assuming you don't mean exactly like plastic, graphene seems pretty promising.

